# Operating Levers



## Minga

palancas de operación? 
hm
no me suena
alguien puede decirme cuál es la traducción correcta?
GRACIAS!
Minga


----------



## Silkesil

Buenas Minga, 

Para _operating lever_ encontré "palanca de embrague"; pero sin más contexto no sé si encaja con lo que estás traduciendo. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## V Mc Dee

Palancas de mando o accion should be more appropiate for the meaning of operating levers, o eso creo yo.


----------



## Silkesil

En principio, como forma compuesta es _palanca de embrague_, al menos, eso me aparece en todos los diccionarios de vocabulario especializado que he consultado y así es como lo entiendo yo cuando lo encuentro en algún manual. 

Me sale sobre todo en las secciones relacionadas con _clutch_ de rodillos y cilindros curvadores; pero supongo que será aplicable a otros campos. 

Para _palanca de mando_ he encontrado "command" o "control lever". 

¡Saludos!


----------



## Rogercito

Yo diría "mandos de operación" o "palancas de mando".

"Palanca de embrague" es mucho más específico que "palanca de operación". Sin más contexto es dificil decidir, pero yo tiendo a pensar que la segunda podría ser más correcta.


----------



## Minga

UFFF Minga FELIZ  !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
GRACIAS CHEEE !!!! GRACIAS A TODOS!!!


----------



## Minga

hmmm miren este caso... no me parece que hable de palancas de cambio sino de operar un elevador o algo asi.. por favor su opinión y sugerencias!!!
Manual Handling refers to physical effort exerted to perform the task of moving an object, people or animals...whether it be lifting, pushing, pulling, carrying, stacking, sliding, wheeling or operating levers


----------



## V Mc Dee

Lever es definitivamente palanca en ingles, as in la LEY DE LA PLANCA: La fuerza por su brazo es a la resistencia por el suyo, e implica un punto de apoyo.  Palanca de embrague can't be anything in english but clutch lever, I'm certain of that, y esta referido al cambio de marchas que se produce al seleccionar un disco o rodillo de mayor o menor diametro, que por tanto afecta a la potencia desarrollada. Rogercito is on the money, pero tambien estoy de acuerdo con Silkesil en que si lo traduces a la inversa palanca de mando es control lever. Up here in the Oil industry we call operating levers (usados conjuntamente e  independiente de operation and lever como terminos individuales) a los medios de operacion o actuacion,  a lo que te permite hacer algo o efectuar una accion, en el uso de una maquina, it does not have to be literal.


----------



## alberto magnani

Estas palabras estaban en una pregunta relacionada con varias acciones realizadas por un hombre primitivo?
"Operating levers": se refiere a la acción del hombre primitivo "Haciendo Palanca" utilizando una palanca para mover,levantar un peso.


----------



## Minga

JJJJAAJA no Alberto... esto es para un manual de operadores de grúa... no exactamente primitivo!!!  !!! pero me sirve saber que es hacer palanca... ya tengo varios términos y les agradezco a todos su colaboración!


----------



## alberto magnani

Que útil es el contexto......


----------



## Minga

Te explico Alberto porque AUN no me cierra lo de operating levers.
Yo estoy traduciendo un manual para operadores de grúa. Operating levers NO es una palanca de mando sin UNA de las funciones que debe cumplir un operador y están diciendo qué puede causarles daño en la espalda por ejemplo. Y nombran: - pulling - pushing - lifting  AND operating levers...
POR LO TANTO operating lever es ALGO que realiza el operador y no un engranaje .. someone operates a lever.... 
Mejor ahora? Ojalá puedan ayudarme .. me tiene trancadísima esta expresión
muchas gracias!
Minga


----------



## alberto magnani

Estimada Minga allí va:
"Jalar, empujar, levantar y "operar palancas"  (manipular)
Suerte.


----------



## Minga

jja tenías razón con lo del contexto...
por apurada y no explicar a fondo, me llevó el doble de tiempo ºº
gracias de verdad Alberto por la ayuda y la paciencia  !
Minga


----------

